# Happy 1year Gotcha Day



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

One year ago Chevy and Thunder came home to us. They celebrated today by eating eggs and beef for brunch and rice and chicken and beef. Here's some pictures of the pack coming together.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

"Happy Gotcha day" Chevy & Thunder! You couldn't of been rescued by nicer owners (In my Opinion)


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Jerry. I didn't get any presents b/c I got the girls all kinds of chews for Christmas but I reordered Busy Bones and Bully Sticks.Couldnt figure out how to tuen my pictures right side up.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

There ya go


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Happy gotcha day! Nice setup you got there. They look very relaxed and happy!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Loneforce said:


> "Happy Gotcha day" Chevy & Thunder! You couldn't of been rescued by nicer owners (In my Opinion)


I agree. Happy Gotcha Day guys.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I love the view you have...so peaceful. Happy gotcha day to the pups


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for fixing my pictures Jerry! Everybody's been so great especially when I need to vent. The girls and I appreciate all the support. The work of pack building is still ongoing.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

llombardo said:


> I love the view you have...so peaceful. Happy gotcha day to the pups


Thanks llombardo . It is very peaceful and it helps that they were all new to the house so they adjusted together.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Happy Gotcha day Chevy & Thunder! Very relaxed looking crew!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Cannot believe it's been a year already!
Agree with Loneforce, who, along with Loneforce are "up there" as the sweetest people on this forum.

Happy Gotcha day girls! You hit the jackpot when D&L's mom adopted you...you lucky dog(s)


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks GatorBytes I appreciate it. The girls have given as much to us as well and really helped me cope w/ Daisy's passing.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Happy Gotcha Day!!!! So glad to see an update where they are all together! I remember them being posted and your generosity in taking them....so very very glad to see them happy and loved a year later!

Lee


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone. The building of the pack continues and each dog has its strengths and weaknesses. The girls are food possessive and Thunder eats Lucky's food b/c in the am Lucky will walk away from his bowl to watch me get ready for work. Chevy is posessive of chews and Thunder takes her chews and hides them and then takes Lucky's who leaves his to look for his toys or people.We just have to supervise . Its 100% better then at the begining. Its still a work in progress!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Happy Gotcha Day and Congrats on your progress!!! Great job! I recall following you story rotating the dogs and this is a far cry from that. Those girls sure were blessed to land with you  and you should be so proud you stuck it out, through your health issues and their aggression issues. A true success story!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks J&M. We still have spats but they are short -lived.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Happy (late) Gotcha Day! I'm so happy to hear things are getting better!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Belated Gotcha Day to you, Chevy and Thunder!!
I know it's been a long challenging year for you, I'm glad it's starting to pay off


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Happy Happy Gotcha Day!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Bear,Lilie and German Shepherdlove from all of us.


----------

